# Mediterranean Cruise?



## JMS93 (Apr 25, 2016)

I am on a cruise round Europe this Friday! They are really good I normally go with Royal Caribbean or Celebrity. I'm not sure about one going to Croatia but I have been and it is amazing. I would say that Croatia would be a place where I'd personally like to stay a little longer than a day trip. Maybe do a week or 10 day cruise around Europe and fly to Croatia have a long weekend in Havar a beautiful island, also great for partying!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I've never been on a cruise either!!!!! The all you can eat factor scares me a little!!!!! :|

But I have sussed out heaps in the intention of going one day!!!!! 

If it were me, I'd definitely go upscale a bit to avoid the "party ships", and 100% definitely if ya takin Mum!!!!! 

I've also been lookin into the river cruises as a great option for Europe, as although they're def not big, sea sickness won't be an issue!!!!! Plus the ports are a lot smaller and therefore easier to access the local offerings as opposed to working your way through big cities!!!!! 

Croatia is definitely a place that I do wanna see however!!!!!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Never done a Europe cruise. Always wanted to do a Rhine river cruise though I hear incredible things!! Definitely going to be following this thread closely


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I've never been on a cruise either!!!!! The all you can eat factor scares me a little!!!!! :|
> 
> But I have sussed out heaps in the intention of going one day!!!!!
> 
> ...


Don't worry about over eating. It'll all be running out your ass by the end of the trip.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

What's the goal of the trip? I've done cruises and week-long trips and much prefer to do a week-long trip to a chosen location over a week-long cruise where you stop a few places. You never get enough time at each stop.

The food on the cruises are generally pretty good and it was always that you can eat as much as you want, order 2-3-4 or more entree's or whatever. The food wasn't unbelievable or anything, but not bad either.

Also, if you're already living in the US and have to fly over to Europe, I fail to see the allure of a cruise. Normally a large benefit of the cruise trip is you don't have to fly internationally to start said cruise. Otherwise, why not just go right to Italy/Croatia and just stay there and do everything/anything you want to do and not be constrained by a boat and their timing.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Never been in the Mediterranean, but my wife and I love cruising! No I'm not 65 years old either...

We've only cruised with Royal Carribean, haven't found a reason to try anybody else yet.

Watch for length of time in port, you want enough time to see the sights without feeling rushed to get back to the ship. Pack light, but bring a nice suit (formal nights are just that, formal). Don't over plan, we usually choose where we're going to go when we get off the ship. Might do a bit of research about an island/port before hand, but part of the fun for us is just getting in a cab and seeing where we want to go.

Also, look at ship amenities. Some ships have TONS to do, while others are just floating hotels with lots of food. Some of the monsters have FloRiders (surf machines), zip lines, rock climbing walls, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Take this cruise!!!

100-foot slide and Bionic Bar??!!
Doesn't get any better than that!!! :jumping1:

On board the world's biggest cruise ship


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The track record of 'Worlds biggest cruise ship' wouldn't sit well with me...


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Phedder said:


> The track record of 'Worlds biggest cruise ship' wouldn't sit well with me...


Think positive.
Has to be hell of a storm to sink that ship!

All I wanna know is how that robot bartender makes drinks!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Phedder said:


> The track record of 'Worlds biggest cruise ship' wouldn't sit well with me...


I've sailed on her sister ship, the Allure of the Seas (previous holder of the title of Worlds Biggest). And had three great weeks on her over the years! The big ships aren't for everybody, but we enjoyed it a lot. Lots of restaurant options, lots to do, never get bored.

That said we recently enjoyed the Adventure of the Seas which is about half the size ship as far as gross tonnage and number of passengers/crew... Another great cruise and we found we got to know people more on board. Also went to more ports that we wanted to see. I'd sail the big berthas again, but likely will stick to the Adventure and similar until the port options change for the big ships.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Have done a few med cruises would recommend the western med spain, italy, france, corsica loads of fantastic day trips and loads of history if that's your thing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

nutmegchoi said:


> Phedder said:
> 
> 
> > The track record of 'Worlds biggest cruise ship' wouldn't sit well with me...
> ...


I'd be more worried about it turning into the World's Largest Floating Toilet/Septic Tank than a storm sinking it. Didn't that happen in the Mediterranean last year? So gross.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I'd be more worried about it turning into the World's Largest Floating Toilet/Septic Tank than a storm sinking it. Didn't that happen in the Mediterranean last year? So gross.


I would think bigger the ship is lesser chance to see... things.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will probably go bigger since my wife gets seasick. I will probably start looking at booking stuff in November for the following august. I plan to fly in a few weeks early to wherever is least expensive round trip and fly out a week after. Gone for a month or 6 weeks so we can travel by train or car around Europe a bit.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> I will probably go bigger since my wife gets seasick. I will probably start looking at booking stuff in November for the following august. I plan to fly in a few weeks early to wherever is least expensive round trip and fly out a week after. Gone for a month or 6 weeks so we can travel by train or car around Europe a bit.


Dude, Croatia is where it's at right now. That place is fucking beautiful. If I could book a trip, that's where I'd go. You can hop a ferry to Italy super easy any time or head to the eastern block and experience some low cost culture. Czech republic too. Cesky Krumlov yo. Check it out.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i went on a cruise back in 2005 to bermuda and it was great. we took Celebrity Cruises and it was awesome. the food was fantastic. the staff was extremely friendly. my grandparents have been on many cruises and different liners and they say that Celebrity is the best. if i ever go on another cruise it will be with Celebrity. and don't worry about ship size. the ships are so huge you really don't feel much when your on them. the only thing you feel is when you walk around it kind of feels like your drunk a little bit.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I know friends who cruise but I couldn't do it....too much herding. I don't like to be herded...plus small rooms with no window unless you pay a fortune....and the whole you can't leave til they call your level or lane or whatever....sorry can't do it.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> I know friends who cruise but I couldn't do it....too much herding. I don't like to be herded...plus small rooms with no window unless you pay a fortune....and the whole you can't leave til they call your level or lane or whatever....sorry can't do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I would never go on a fucking cruise. I'm naturally a spontaneous person so the cruise thing just won't work for me.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I know friends who cruise but I couldn't do it....too much herding. I don't like to be herded...plus small rooms with no window unless you pay a fortune....and the whole you can't leave til they call your level or lane or whatever....sorry can't do it.


Apart from waiting in line to board, there's really no herding. Plus they usually have promenade or park view rooms for little more than the interior. We paid about $3000 for the two of us for two weeks last time. Certainly not cheap, but certainly not expensive.

Oh and you can leave first thing in the morning on disembarkation day if you carry your own bags off. Last time we cruised we ended up staying as late as possible on the ship to enjoy the hot tubs and pools 'til the very end. Two weeks on board wasn't enough!

Also it's a great way to get a taste for many destinations without committing to any of them. Then you can pick which one you like to go back to later for a land vacation.

Just my $0.02 of course, but I'm an adventurous 34 year old who likes to be busy all the time, and I love it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't recall having to get on a line for anything. if i remember right, once the ship docks you can come and go as you please.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> I know friends who cruise but I couldn't do it....too much herding. I don't like to be herded...plus small rooms with no window unless you pay a fortune....and the whole you can't leave til they call your level or lane or whatever....sorry can't do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk





ridinbend said:


> I would never go on a fucking cruise. I'm naturally a spontaneous person so the cruise thing just won't work for me.



I am not a cruise person either but it will be something with my mom, she loves cruises. We prefer to fly to another country, rent a car and go; without hotel reservations.....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd rather my colon be pulverized by the entire Harlem Globetrotters.......then take any cruise..........


----------

